# What's a good name for a dog?



## mfreel (Jan 27, 2017)

I figured there'd be some creative names that are "smoking" related.  Here's a few we've thought of.

Bacon

Brisket

Smoke

Be creative.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 27, 2017)

Charcoal
Mrs Brown
Bark


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2017)

mfreel said:


> I figured there'd be some creative names that are "smoking" related.  Here's a few we've thought of.
> 
> Bacon
> 
> ...


Hmm, Fatty could offend some I'd think...

You'd have to explain ABT, and most wouldn't get it...

Blue?  For thin blue smoke?  Guess that wouldn't work on a brown dog though...

Porky?


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 27, 2017)

'Que

Short for BBQ


----------



## johnh12 (Jan 27, 2017)

If "Dog" was good enough for John Wayne then it's good enough for me.

Not Q related but it works.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2017)

JohnH12 said:


> If "Dog" was good enough for John Wayne then it's good enough for me.
> Not Q related but it works.



I agree but the Wife won't have it. What kind of dog? Bratwurst, Weber, Mesquite or Hickory flows as a name. Johnny Trigg, Myron Mixon or Fast Eddie, are names that say Smoked Meat...JJ


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 27, 2017)

Depending on the color of the dog you might go with hickory, cherry etc.


----------



## mfreel (Jan 27, 2017)

Bark.  OMG fell off my chair!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 27, 2017)

Do you have a picture? It might be helpful to see what the dog looks like.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2017)

Our Kitty's name goes Great for a Dog too!!----*"Smokey".*

*Shadow *is one of my favorites too, especially for a Black Lab that followed my Son wherever he went !!!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 27, 2017)

"BUTThead"    :biggrin:

"Pelletpooper" 

"4 ,40, 140"


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 27, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> *Shadow* is one of my favorites too, especially for a Black Lab that followed my Son wherever he went !!!



Sorry "Shadow" has been taken and for the same reason![emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 28, 2017)

mfreel said:


> I figured there'd be some creative names that are "smoking" related.  Here's a few we've thought of.
> 
> Bacon
> 
> ...


If he doesn't have four legs,it really doesn't matter what you call him!


----------



## mosparky (Jan 28, 2017)

Basa...short for keilbasa.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2017)

"CAT"....  someone sang a song about that dog's name...


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 28, 2017)

"Don't call that dog 'Lifesaver'.  Call him '$hithead'"

"The Jerk" with Steve Martin.


----------



## disco (Jan 28, 2017)

I would go with Bratwurst. Brat for short!

Disco


----------



## xray (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a GSP named Maverick...but not after the wireless thermometers.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 29, 2017)

How about Blue? Like in my Old Hound Dog named Blue, as in OTBS ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Or maybe Hot, as in short for Hotdog!


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 29, 2017)

Or "Riley", as in the life of...Eat, sleep, drink, play. What a life! Wait, I'm retired, that's me. OK I'm changing my name. Be back soon.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

My dog's name is skidmark because of a brown swath of fur running down the side of arse. 

chris


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 30, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> My dog's name is skidmark because of a brown swath of fur running down the side of arse.
> 
> chris


Chris tell me this isn't your lap dog and he stays outside!


----------



## a075923 (Jan 30, 2017)

Gator


----------



## mowin (Jan 30, 2017)

Spud.


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 3, 2017)

"Riley" now taken too. In memorium. Sad day!


----------



## tonnysuccar (Sep 16, 2020)

Here are some good names for dog...I have a German Shepard. His name is benji...He is fully groomed and very healthy dog..

Ace.
Apollo.
*Bailey*.
Bandit.
Baxter.
*Bear*.
Beau.
Benji.


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 16, 2020)

Hot, Oscar, Nathan


----------



## SlickRockStones (Sep 16, 2020)

How about Sparky or Rub?  My dogs name is Ringo which is actually smoking related but in a totally different context.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 16, 2020)

Old thread, but fun.

Chop
Steakly
Burger
Hambone
Tbone
Briney
Probee
Thermo


----------

